# Toolbox liner suggestions



## sundown57 (Feb 21, 2022)

Im sure you can tell by the picture I MIGHT be a machinist with OCD  ( not the best combination).  Anyway, I picked up a toolbox that is 26x40 inches. I have 3 draws of tool bits but can't find anything to stop them from sliding. Went to Wallyworld and bought a cabinet liner. that didn't work and super expensive. Tried a bath mat, not much better, Best thing so far is I used dollar tree foam board and tore the paper off one side. That does help some but not much.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jwmelvin (Feb 21, 2022)

I’ve been using this stuff from Amazon and it’s got enough vision that tools sink in a bit and don’t move around:



			Amazon.com


----------



## sundown57 (Feb 21, 2022)

jwmelvin said:


> I’ve been using this stuff from Amazon and it’s got enough vision that tools sink in a bit and don’t move around:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


that's the same stuff Walmart sells. Maybe there are different grip ranges.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 21, 2022)

Worried about neatness or damaging the cutting edges ? If the latter , just dip the edges in wax or the plasti dip they sell and let 'em roll .


----------



## sundown57 (Feb 21, 2022)

not worried about the edges, just like having them set so when I open the draw I can see how they are ground and select the right one for that job. but after shutting the draw 3 or 4 times they end up all bunched up at the back.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 21, 2022)

Shallow plastic trays would hold them in their place . They tend to bunch up otherwise because they they breed and multiply at night . At least that's my theory .


----------



## ConValSam (Feb 21, 2022)

These guys make the whole gamut for Lista / Vidmar style drawers





__





						Schaller Corporation - Red Plastic Boxes, Organize Your Workspace, bins, cups, storage
					

Red plastic tool box drawer organizing & drawer dividers.




					www.schallercorporation.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 21, 2022)

Yes , they do , and I do have Vidmars . HF sells the same things for less than $5 . Not that I encourage buying anything from HF , but hey , alls they do is sit in a tool box .


----------



## jwmelvin (Feb 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Shallow plastic trays would hold them in their place . They tend to bunch up otherwise because they they breed and multiply at night . At least that's my theory .



I’ve printed a bunch of trays:


----------



## keeena (Feb 21, 2022)

@sundown57 - For an inexpensive solution I used 1/8" foam yoga mat. I bought a massive roll that is about 24" wide and many many feet long. I installed this in my roll cab years ago works great. I still have half the roll left which should easily be enough for a 42" wide top and bottom cab. I saw you're from MA; you're welcome to what I have left if you want it.

A heavier-duty option is this ribbed rubber mat that I use on top of my tool cabinets and benches. It sells in 3'x5' mats at Koopman Lumber in my area (I'll try to find a part number). It is really nice for bench tops where you're handling finished materials or tools/tooling. A bit more expensive but would certainly work as a drawer liner and more durable than the yoga mat.

I certainly agree that dividers, kaizen foam, etc...are awesome too; each has its place.

The foam yoga mat liner:



Ribbed rubber floor mat:


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Shallow plastic trays would hold them in their place . They tend to bunch up otherwise because they they breed and multiply at night . At least that's my theory .


Kinda like clothes hangers and Cub Cadets in which case Ya gotta cover their eyes so they can't look at each other!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 21, 2022)

jwmelvin said:


> I’ve printed a bunch of trays:


That yellow box looks familiar !


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 21, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> Kinda like clothes hangers and Cub Cadets in which case Ya gotta cover their eyes so they can't look at each other!


*Nothing* ever helped with the Cadet issues around here !


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> *Nothing* ever helped with the Cadet issues around here !


Same here, they just have to be in close proximity to one another! Even being in separate building's don't seem to help much!


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 21, 2022)

I have been using HF liners , they   still move around. One way around that is spray glue. just glue them down.

Saw something the other day, it's funny because I have some drawers lined with that for wood working tools.. I did them years ago, and they are holding up well. Expensive these days, but really nice.


			https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/search#q=cork%20liner&t=product-search-tab&sort=relevancy&layout=card&numberOfResults=25


----------



## keeena (Feb 21, 2022)

For affixing any mat use the 3M IO carpet tape. Its extremely sticky and durable. I use just 2" strips in the corners, center as needed. Use a knife to cut it...scissors will gum up very quickly.

3M Outdoor Carpet Tape


----------



## sundown57 (Feb 21, 2022)

jwmelvin said:


> I’ve printed a bunch of trays:


do you have the STL files ?


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 21, 2022)

keeena said:


> For affixing any mat use the 3M IO carpet tape. Its extremely sticky and durable. I use just 2" strips in the corners, center as needed. Use a knife to cut it...scissors will gum up very quickly.
> 
> 3M Outdoor Carpet Tape


I have tried that, many times they just tear the material away and you are left with tape, and a mat that's bunched up with heavy tools...
GRRR


----------



## keeena (Feb 21, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I have tried that, many times they just tear the material away and you are left with tape, and a mat that's bunched up with heavy tools...
> GRRR


Then you need sturdier mat!   

Jokes aside - I can see how that would happen. The 3M carpet tape is very strong.


----------



## jwmelvin (Feb 21, 2022)

sundown57 said:


> do you have the STL files ?



I’m happy to share. Will try to get them together and post a link. I’ve sort of tweaked the design a bunch of times so not sure what I still have in stl.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 21, 2022)

My creative thinking gone wild....Several dimensions are available








						magnetic sign sheets: Search Result | eBay
					

Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



					www.ebay.com


----------



## maddthom (Mar 3, 2022)

Have you thought of using foam board?  I have OCD too, you can use a couple of layers and make cut outs for each tool, you can find the foam board at wal mart.


----------



## sundown57 (Mar 3, 2022)

maddthom said:


> Have you thought of using foam board?  I have OCD too, you can use a couple of layers and make cut outs for each tool, you can find the foam board at wal mart.


that's what's in the draw in the picture. I mentioned I used dollar tree foam board. but someone on here solved it for me big time with a roll of Yoga mat.


----------

